# ¿Cual y en que edificio ha sido el piso mas alto en el que has estado?



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

El piso 21 del hotel Estelar Las Americas (es un restaurante y bar) esquina Larco y Benavides; puedes consumir una gaseosa y disfrutar de la vista un buen rato, no te dicen nada...
Hay un chifa en el último piso del edificio "El Dorado" en Av. Arequipa, Lince...pero nunca he subido.
Lo más alto que subí en mi vida es la Torre Sears (ahora Willis)


----------



## adicto(205) (Jul 14, 2008)

al_7heaven said:


> ...piso 103 del Empire State


Tambien yo, eso fue después q se volaran las torres gemelas. 

Pero yo estuve en el piso 88. Inmediatamente después q se abre el ascensor se ve todo Manhattan a tus pies..


----------



## licopas (Aug 20, 2007)

En mi caso fue el piso 100 del John Hankook Center en el centro de Chicago.


----------



## arturobal (Nov 4, 2007)

Westin peachtree plaza en Atlanta piso 72 restaurante giratorio.


----------



## mustang.shellby.67 (Mar 10, 2011)

En el piso cuatro del telúrico " el rico amancer" de playa rimac


----------



## Conceptarq (Aug 8, 2013)

licopas said:


> En mi caso fue el piso 100 del John Hankook Center en el centro de Chicago.


T.T que bien se ve chicago a esa altura , yo la unica vez que viaje a USA no me pude subir a ningún edificio T.T además eso estaba dificil porque de niño no me atraían los edificios y estaba en tampa con mis abuelitos que vivían ahi. espero que mi próximo viaje sea a Ny,chicago o Shanghái ,sueño con ir a Shanghái .


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

Conceptarq said:


> T.T que bien se ve chicago a esa altura , yo la unica vez que viaje a USA no me pude subir a ningún edificio T.T además eso estaba dificil porque de niño no me atraían los edificios y estaba en tampa con mis abuelitos que vivían ahi. espero que mi próximo viaje sea a Ny,chicago o Shanghái ,sueño con ir a Shanghái .


...¿Tampa edificios?, que, ¿ahí no hay cocodrilos? :troll:


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

en una residencial (sol y mar II) la azotea nivel 23


----------



## MxlI (Apr 22, 2006)

Sky Lounge del Stratosphere Tower de Las Vegas (1.149 pies) con vista a todo el Strip.


----------



## sajinito (Aug 26, 2008)

mustang.shellby.67 said:


> En el piso cuatro del telúrico " el rico amancer" de playa rimac


Jajaja....eso no es en Playa-----eso está en Aeropuerto....:cheers:


----------



## jkof (Apr 10, 2012)

Piso 59 en Wynn Las Vegas


----------



## Conceptarq (Aug 8, 2013)

al_7heaven said:


> ...¿Tampa edificios?, que, ¿ahí no hay cocodrilos? :troll:


OFF TOPIC 

No, bueno almenos yo nunca vi cocodrilos XD
Pero era una zona residencial clase media ,mis abuelos vivian en Tampa y también en Orlando con mi tío, pero yo solo estuve en Tampa y ... si tenia skyline Respetable en los 90's inclusive creo que mejor que el de ahora de san isidro xp.


GRACIAS CHICOS POR ALIMENTAR ESTE THREAD


----------



## El_Sanchez (Dec 15, 2013)

Mi padre fue a nueva york y estuvo en el último piso de las torres gemelas, antes del 9-11, yo estoy llendo a mexico en estos dias y voy a subir a la torre latinoamericana.


----------



## ectirficio (Dec 20, 2009)

Hace 2 anos tuve la oportunidad de ir a Shanghai y subi al Observatory Deck en el piso 88 del Jin Mao Tower. Increíble experiencia!


----------



## Conceptarq (Aug 8, 2013)

ectirficio said:


> Hace 2 anos tuve la oportunidad de ir a Shanghai y subi al Observatory Deck en el piso 88 del Jin Mao Tower. Increíble experiencia!


te odio -.- :lol:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Yo justamente el 2012 tuve la excelente oportunidad de visitar el Shanghai World Financial Center :happy: Que en ese momento era el 3er edificio mas alto del mundo =D Conocido allá también como el edificio destapador de botella :lol: Su observatorio esta a 450 m =) en el piso 97 :banana: Es el piso mas alto en el que he estado y la vista a pesar del clima era espectacular









Aca el observatorio previo que es la parte baja del agujero.








Aca la vista *-* 








Parte del suelo es transparente pero solo ves el techo del mirador de abajo U_U no da vertigo :lol:








Y en esa epoca el Shanghai Tower aun estaba en construccion. Ahora ya esta casi terminado y supera a la torre del SWFC =O


----------



## jcparedes (Mar 17, 2007)

al_7heaven said:


> ...piso 103 del Empire State


al 103 o sólo al 102? El último observatorio está en el 102


----------



## Neldor17 (Jun 23, 2014)

Las torres del parque central en caracas que deben tener alrededor de 220 metros


----------



## Neldor17 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Neldor17 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------

